# Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller



## nikilas (25. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

Ich bin ein Anfänger im Bereich Spinnangeln und möchte mir jetzt ein oder zwei günstige Rutensets kaufen(pro Set ca.50 Euro).Da ich mir bereits ein paar Sachen aus dem Askari Katalog 07-08 ausgesucht habe, möchte ich die Ruten und Rollen in diesem Katalog kaufen.Ich liebäugel immoment mit dem "Comboknaller" Cormoran Kohlefaser-Steckrute Bullfighter 2.70m
Wg:20-60g Transportlänge 139cm mit der Rolle Daiwa Spinrolle:Crossfire-3iE Im Set für 44,95 €.Und dem Set Spinnangel Set Hecht von Riverman die Riverman MA 3000 Wg:30-70 Länge 200cm und eine Rolle mit 4 Kugellagern für zusammen 29,95€.Ich werde damit den Fluss Este (Buxtehude)befischen.Ich möchte eigentlich mal auf Hecht und Zander und aber auch mal auf Barsch und Meerforelle gehen.Welches Set würdet ihr empfehlen,bei dem Comboknaller denke ich das die Rute zu lang ist.


----------



## nikilas (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

Ich habe mitlerweile viel shclechtes über Askari gelesen und ich werde jetzt die Rute und Rolle wo anders kaufen.Kennt jemand ein Set welches im Bereich von max.80€ liegt?Am besten nicht länger als 2,40m.


----------



## LUKA$ (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

Wieso willst du denn nur so ne kurze rute haben??? Als Rolle kann ich auf jeden fall ne shimano nexave 4000FA emphlelen ist für denn anfang ausreichen wenn du dann siehts du willst nur noch spinfischen kann du dich dann mal in ner höheren preiklasse umsehen.... als rute wüsste ich in der Länge jetzt nichts....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

also erstmal herzlich willkommen "on board"...
als "alter" hase kann ich dir nur raten: lass die finger von solchen SET´S...
geh in ein FACHGESCHÄFT und lass dich beraten, und kauf dir leiber EINE RUTE UND EINE ROLLE die was taugen.
ne einigermaßen gute spinnrute bekommst du ab ca 35€ und mit glück bekommst du für 45-50€ ne spro RED ARC.
dann hast du bissel mehr ausgegeben aber hast auf jeden fall tackle was dir auch mehr als eine saison spass und freude bereitet...

mein wahlspruch ist immer WER BILLIG KAUFT, KAUFT TEUER!!!!
denn im endeffekt mußt du dir das tackle nochmal kaufen, allerdings kaufst du dann (WENN du aus den "schnäppchen" gelehrnt hast) qualitätskram und hast die esten 50 oder 60 eu´s für "schrott" rausgeworfen die du lieber in das gute material gesteckt hättest das du danach ja eh kaufen "musst"...

im endeffet ist das ja jedem seine sache, ICH kann dir nur abraten von solchem "Superschnäppchen" gebrauch zu machen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## hecq (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

die berkley phazer spin oder die berkley cherrywood spin sind nicht verkehrt.. rolle ne shimano catana mit fireline und fertig hast du nen spinnset für relativ günstig.


----------



## Dart (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



Boot angler schrieb:


> geh in ein FACHGESCHÄFT und lass dich beraten......mein wahlspruch ist immer WER BILLIG KAUFT, KAUFT TEUER!!!!
> denn im endeffekt mußt du dir das tackle nochmal kaufen,....ICH kann dir nur abraten von solchem "Superschnäppchen" gebrauch zu machen...


Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt#6
Welcome on Board.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Zanderking91 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

Hi Niklas...
Also ich denke die meisten sehen das n bisl zu eng.....
Ne Shimano mit Fireline muss es nich immer gleich sein...
Das bullfighter set von askari hat ein super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis(Du bekommst es in den kleinen Zusatzkatalogen schon für 40 euro)
Ein Freund von mir hat das Set auch und es is für den anfang echt top.
@Boot Angler...Ne vernünftige red Arc bekommste garantiert nich für 50 euro^^

Also ich angle auch est seit 3 Jahren(bin 16)und ich hab meine ersten Hechte und Zander mit der Spinnroute und monofiler gefangen......Du wirst eh merken dass deine Ansprücke mit der Zeit immer höher werden...Aber bis dahin reicht ein solches Set wirkich völlig aus...und es ist nich schlecht^^

Viel Erfolg

PS:Von Riverman und Silverman würde ich allerdings schon abraten^^


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



Zanderking91 schrieb:


> Hi Niklas...
> Also ich denke die meisten sehen das n bisl zu eng.....
> Ne Shimano mit Fireline muss es nich immer gleich sein...
> Das bullfighter set von askari hat ein super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis(Du bekommst es in den kleinen Zusatzkatalogen schon für 40 euro)
> ...


Das ist ja super das DU das weißt, wo ich mehrere tage und wochenenden im Fishermans Partner stehe und Tackle verkaufe...

ach so, und gibt es auch ne UNVERNÜNFTIGE RED ARC???

Grüße und immer geschmeidig bleiben...


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

Hy leutz, 

hab ma ein bissel duch debn Thread gelesen und bin auch der Meinung das die Combos meist ein schlechter Kauf sind.
Ich würd dir auch raten zum Fachhändler dienes Vertreuens zu gehen und dich dort ordentlich beraten zu lassen, der kann dir meist sogar ein selbst zusammengestelltes set geben und gibt dabei vieleicht noch einn bissel Rabatt. 
@ Boot Angler ma ne Frage ist es überhaupt moch wie früher möglich bei Fishermans Partner zu online zu bestellen??
oder hast du wo anderst schon ma ne Red Arc für ca. 50€ gesehen wenn ja dann verrat mir des geschäfft !!!

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Zanderking91 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

Hey Bootsangler...war doch nich böse gemeint....Aber ich wollte mir auch ne Red Arc holen und das billigste Angebot was ich gefunden hab lag bei 70 Euro....Wenns nen billigeren Anbieter gibt kannstes uns ja gern veraten...Da gibts sicher viele Interessen.

Na im Grunde miss ja jeder selber entscheiden was er sich nun kauft oder nich. Ich hab ja nur meine Meinung mit eingebracht und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass nicht alle sets schlecht sind....Halt nur mansch(Das Blackbullset gehört halt nich dazu)

Also noch viel Spaß^^


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

Fishermans partner hatte in einigen fillialen die red arc für 44,99,- 45,99,-und 49,99,- (größenunterschiede=preisunterschiede) als aktionsangebote.

wenn man gut sucht wird man auch fündig 
einfach über die fp seite die telefonnummern der geschäfte raussuchen und dann mal durchtelefonieren...
ihr werdet sehen das sind ganz gute preisschwankungen drin...

aber es hat den nachteil das FP kaum versand geschäfte machen, aber auch das ist wohl von filiale zu filiale unterschiedlich...

grüße

mirco


----------



## magic feeder (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

askari hat mich schon vor langen jahren bitter enttäscht,aber das nur mal am rande......es gibt sehr gute spinnruten und rollen von shimano, von denen etliche garantiert auch zu deinem gewässer passen....zudem gibts solche topgeräte auch noch sehr günstig.....ausserdem finde ich persönlich dass es immer besser ist die ruten mal in der hand zu halten als aus nem katalog zu bestellen und dann enttäuscht zu sein......geh lieber zum händler deines vertrauens und lass dich beraten.......fishermans partner ist immer eine gute adresse


----------



## nikilas (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.Das ich eine kleine Rute haben möchte liegt daran ,dass meine Blinker,Spinner,Wobbler usw. alle nicht schwerer sind als 25g.Oder habe ich da irgendwas flasch verstanden?Außerdem ist an dem Gewässer teilweise sehr starker Baum bewuchs^^.Außerdem ist die Este an den meisten Stellen nur 2-3 Meter breit


----------



## LUKA$ (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

@nikilas die länge der rute hat nicht viel mit dem wurfgewicht zutun!!


----------



## forelli2.0 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

hi,
von riverman produkten würde ich dir dringend abraten!!!!!!!
dazu ne kleine story:ich angelte mit meinem freund an einem forellensee als plötzlich an seinem riverman combo eine mörder forelle zuschnappte.die ging sofort ab und zog massig schnur von der rolle,dabei schraubte sich aber einfach so die bremse von der spule ab und fiel ins wasser.den fisch musste er dann mit der hand drillen.#q


----------



## BasterHRO (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

Ahoi Seemänner,

in meinen Augen sind Askari Produkte von Rivermann, Silvermann oder auch Kogha eine absolute Frechheit! Wenn man eine Multirolle, gedacht zum fischen in Norwegen auf Grossdorch, Seelachs Köhler ect., für 25 € oder weniger in einem Katalog stehen hat und dann nicht darüber nachdenkt den Anglern den Urlaub zu versauen ist das für mich persönlich mehr als Frech.
Das ganze gilt natürlich nicht nur für das Beispiel Multirolle sondern auch für allgemeines Angelzubehör wie Ruten, Rollen, Haken und Wirbel.

Das einzig "gute" an Askari ist das sie, zumindest im neuen Katalog, wie ich erfahren hab jetzt auch Artikel von Illex, Rapala und Plano anbieten.

Mit solchen Sachen versuchen sie dann natürlich auch die Leute anzusprechen die etwas von Qualität halten.#6

Auch ich würde die Finger von etwaigen Set's für wenig Geld lassen...!

Bei preiswerten Ruten & Rollen von Shimano kannst du in der Regel eigentlich gerade als Anfänger nichts falsch machen...!

Wie schon erwähnt sind bei den Catana, Alivio oder Nexave Geschichten tolle Produkte dabei, die auch etwas taugen und wovon du mehr als 1 Jahr etwas hast....! 

Fazit: Wer billig kauft, kauft mindestens 2 mal.



Gruss Baster.....#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



BasterHRO schrieb:


> Fazit: Wer billig kauft, kauft mindestens 2 mal.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Baster.....#h


 
richtig...:m


----------



## Damyl (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



BasterHRO schrieb:


> Fazit: Wer billig kauft, kauft mindestens 2 mal.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Baster.....#h



Einspruch 
Kann man nicht so veralgemeinern.........
Es gibt durchaus "billige Sachen" die sehr gut sind. Denkt doch mal an Sonderangebote oder Auslaufmodelle........
Ich würde eher sagen :

Wer "Billiggerät" kauft, kauft mindestens zweimal.


----------



## ZanderKai (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



Damyl schrieb:


> Einspruch
> Kann man nicht so veralgemeinern.........
> Es gibt durchaus "billige Sachen" die sehr gut sind. Denkt doch mal an Sonderangebote oder Auslaufmodelle........
> Ich würde eher sagen :
> ...



jop bin ich auch der Meinung...

Zu dir nikilas kauf lieber etwas von shimano oder so...ich habe mir vor ca 5 Jahren eine Spinnrute von shimano gekauft und benutze diese immer noch , sie ist immer noch voll einsatzfähig und hat mich nie im stich gelassen...und die hat grade mal 70€ gekostet...hat auch gegen einen 40 Pfünder Karpfen gut ausgesehen


----------



## FischFan271 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



BasterHRO schrieb:


> Ahoi Seemänner,
> 
> in meinen Augen sind Askari Produkte von Rivermann, Silvermann oder auch Kogha eine absolute Frechheit! Wenn man eine Multirolle, gedacht zum fischen in Norwegen auf Grossdorsch, Seelachs Köhler ect., für 25 € oder weniger in einem Katalog stehen hat und dann nicht darüber nachdenkt den Anglern den Urlaub zu versauen ist das für mich persönlich mehr als Frech.
> Das ganze gilt natürlich nicht nur für das Beispiel Multirolle sondern auch für allgemeines Angelzubehör wie Ruten, Rollen, Haken und Wirbel.


 
Why...??? Keiner wird gezwungen in einem Katalog, ohne die Sachen einmal in der Hand gehabt zu haben, zu bestellen. Und jetzt mal ernsthaft, wer einen Urlaub mit angeln plant, und sich dazu eine Multirolle für 25 € kauft, kann natürlich nicht ganz hohe ansprüche stellen. WENN DIE SO SUPER SONDER OBER MEGA GEIL WÄREN, WÜRDE SICH JA KEINER MEHR NE SHIMANO ODER ÄHNLICHES KAUFEN !!! Ich denke einfach mal, wer sich extra einen Angelurlaub plant, wird ja wohl noch die 50 € für ne' vernünftige Multi übrighaben.

Ich wurde aber auch von Askari entteuscht. Ich warte seit dem 6 Dez. auf mein Paket, dass eigentlich Weihnachten unterm Baum liegen sollte. Bis mir Gestern der Kragen geplatzt ist, und in einen RICHTIGEN Angelladen gefahren bin. #d Und wenn ich mir dann noch solche Antworten auf meine " Beschwerde" E-Mails wie : "Bitte senden sie uns ihre Handgeschriebene Unterschrift zu", anhören muss, dann könnte ich endgültig ausrasten. SOLL ICH DIE DURCH DEN BILDSCHIRM DRÜCKEN ODER WAS ???#q 

Unmöglich is sowas...ich denke eine Online bestellung ist eine Ohne Postkarten und den ganzen Schnickschnack...

Petri Heil,
FischFan271


----------



## FischFan271 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

In all meiner aufregung habe ich vergessen, dass ich mir gestern eine Rute von DAM ca. 35€ (20-40g Wg, 2.70m) und eine Shimano Alivio 4000 FB ca. 29€  gekauft habe. TOP|supergri

Kann ich an alle Anfänger empfehlen...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



Damyl schrieb:


> Einspruch
> Kann man nicht so veralgemeinern.........
> Es gibt durchaus "billige Sachen" die sehr gut sind. Denkt doch mal an Sonderangebote oder Auslaufmodelle........
> Ich würde eher sagen :
> ...


 
*KLUG*******Nan*

NEIN, wer billig kauft kauft teuer...
denn er muß 2 mal kaufen...

man sollte PREISGÜNSTIG kaufen...
den billig ist und bleibt billig, also schrott...

wer PREISGÜNSTIG kauft kauft auslaufmodelle führender marken und dagegen ist nichts zu sagen...:vik::m

*klug*******nAUS*

grüße

mirco


----------



## hecq (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

Also ich habe eine Sänger spirit one heavy feeder für 31€ bei 1 2 3 meins ergattert! nenne ich nicht preisgünstig sondern billig 

und die ware is top. fische sehr gerne damit und der ladenpreis is um einiges höher. bei ebay lassen sich echt das ein oder andere schnäppchen schlagen!


----------



## MrTom (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

In der Preisklasse würd ich zu einer Shimano Exage greifen, da bekommst du für kleines Geld eine vernünftige Allroundrolle#6
mfg Thomas


----------



## Damyl (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

@hecq
Sowas meinte ich :q immer Augen aufhalten.............
Nur so als Beispiel :
Mitchell Alliance 3m .......19€
Dam Quick Finessa 740FS.......... 22,30€
Daiwa Shogun 3,30m............39,90€
Dam Quick Futura 945FS........allerdings gebraucht .....12,50€

Alles sehr gute Sachen.......in meinen Augen "BILLIG" :q aber kein "Schrott"

@Boot angler
Bei dir hab ich sowieso das Gefühl das ich schreiben kann was ich will..............ich krieg sowieso kein Recht.......... auch wenn ich Recht hab |wavey:


----------



## hecq (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

@Damyl ich sehe wir verstehen uns.

Angelsachen nehmen verlieren jedes jahr an wert. jede rutenserie die neu auf den markt kommt läßt den vorgänger im preis fallen. da kann man bei ebay schon gute schnäppchen machen oder bei sonderangebote.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



Damyl schrieb:


> @Boot angler
> Bei dir hab ich sowieso das Gefühl das ich schreiben kann was ich will..............ich krieg sowieso kein Recht.......... auch wenn ich Recht hab |wavey:


 
ich habe doch nun schon geschrieben das "es" nicht sooo ernst zu nehmen ist...

aber wenn du dir auf den "schlips" getreten fühlst tut es mir leid... und das meine ich ernst!!

ICH aber unterscheide ganz klar zwischen BILLIG (billig verarbeitet!!!! und nicht teuer!!) und preisgünstig (gute verarbeitung und nicht teuer da auslaufmodelle ect...) !!!

und die von Damyl genannten angebote sind keineswegs billig sondern alle PREISGÜNSTIG!!!!

liebe grüße

mirco


----------



## Damyl (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

@Boot angler
Okay........dann können wir ja vernünftig weiterdiskutieren.mir kams halt so vor......Peace 

Ich sehs halt bestimmt nur von ner anderen Seite wie du. Ich erklär mal meine Sicht :
Ne Freilaufrolle von zB. Khoga für 22€ ist "billig" und bleibt Billiggerät....für viel weniger kriegt man auch keine Freilaufrolle.
Die Freilaufrolle von Dam war genauso "billig" ist aber von der Qualität sehr gut.......ist zB.auch kein Auslaufmodell.
Hat auch nicht unbedingt was mit der Marke zu tun.......
Auch Dam...Shimano....Daiwa...Mitchell usw. haben Billiggerät das nicht gut ist. 
Das meinte ich mit Billiggerät.....die Finessa war halt billig, ist aber deswegen trotzdem kein Billiggerät................

Du siehst die Grenze zwischen "Billig" und "Günstig" bestimmt nur anders wie ich...........da haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet.........


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



Damyl schrieb:


> @Boot angler
> Okay........dann können wir ja vernünftig weiterdiskutieren.mir kams halt so vor......Peace
> 
> Ich sehs halt bestimmt nur von ner anderen Seite wie du. Ich erklär mal meine Sicht :
> ...


 

also ich denke das MARKEN wie dam oder shimano und erst recht daiwa in GÜNSTIGEN preissegment (seien es einfache modelle wie daiwa sweepfire ect oder auslaufmodelle) einfach trotzdem gute rollen und ruten bauen müssen um sich nicht ihren guten namen zu versauen.
Kogha zb hat (bei vollblutanglern wie mir)keinen guten namen, jeder (vollblutangler)weiß das wenn er die Askari "hausmarke" kauft zwar funktionierendes angelgerät bekommt, allerdings nicht erwarten kann das diese rolle einen länger als eine saison treue dienste leistet... (ich weiß jetzt schreihen wieder leute: ich fische die schon 5 jahre...)
ich habe mir zb mal 3 freilaufrollen von spro gekauft (stück 40,- €) nach einem jahr karpfenfischen waren die bremsen total auf, so das ein gleichmäßiger schnurabzug NICHT MÖGLICH WAR!!!
gerade bei freilaufrollen sollte man nicht sparen.
und wenn man so "krank" ist wie ich und im jahr an 4-6 Wochenenden mal NICHT am wasser sitzt (die übrigen sitze ich meist von freitag mittag bis sonntag morgen amwasser und angel karpfen) dann braucht man einfach tackle was hochwertig ist und mehrere große fische die nacht drillt und immernoch absolut zuverlässig arbeitet...
und wenn die karpfenzeit vorbei ist gehe ich an große naturseen und angel gezielt auf große hechte, auch dort ist billiggerät absolut fehl am platze...
wenn dir mal ein 111cm hecht in freiwasser in etwa 6m tiefe den wobbler inhaliert und fast ungebremmst in 50-60 m tiefe schießt brauchst du auch dort wieder eine absolut zuverlässige bremse die nicht nach 10m schnurabzug zu qualmen anfängt (ich weiß bissel übertrieben...)
was ich also sagen will ist das von angler zu angler die grenze zwischen preisgünstig und billig anders gesetzt wird (wie du das ja auch schon richtig geäußert hast) je nach seinen "angelgewohnheiten" und einsatzgebieten...

also kein grund zum "streiten" :q

nur ich kann jeden nur raten nicht an der qualität zu sparen sondern nur am PREIS 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Damyl (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



Boot angler schrieb:


> nur ich kann jeden nur raten nicht an der qualität zu sparen sondern nur am PREIS
> 
> grüße
> 
> mirco



:mUnterschreib ich auch...........
Und dann sind Schnäppchen im Preis von Billigschrott drin.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



Damyl schrieb:


> :mUnterschreib ich auch...........
> Und dann sind Schnäppchen im Preis von Billigschrott drin.


 

siehst du jetzt ham´wir´s 

und das war mein reden von anfang an...:m


----------



## flasche (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*



LUKA$ schrieb:


> Wieso willst du denn nur so ne kurze rute haben??? Als Rolle kann ich auf jeden fall ne shimano nexave 4000FA emphlelen ist für denn anfang ausreichen wenn du dann siehts du willst nur noch spinfischen kann du dich dann mal in ner höheren preiklasse umsehen.... als rute wüsste ich in der Länge jetzt nichts....


 
+ Shimano Catana Spinning


----------



## ~carphunter~ (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riverman-Billig Set vs Comboknaller*

hi,
ich kann dir die shimano beastmaster ax spinning empfehlen. Ich fische diese selbst und die Angel überzeugt mich durch das geringe Eigengewicht!

Gruß Andy


----------

